# Celiac Test Done: High IGA and IGM Levels: Is This Precursor to ...



## needspractice (Oct 17, 2014)

Last year I went to a Doctor for Low Testosterone. Only because I thought I had low testosterone. I told him that I was not feeling on top of my game and that my dad had celiac.

Well he order a complete panel of like everything. The lab bill was like 1500.00 dollars. Covered by insurance thankfully.

Everything turned out fine and I did not have low testosterone.

Except I had an elevated IGA levels. He was perplexed by this and had me see a Hematologist immediately.

I did not know these Doctors usually work at the Cancer centers so when I called I kind of freaked out and started to think I had cancer.

In any rate the Hematologist looked at me after seeing my results and just look at me like I was dumb and why am I not all enjoying my life and why are you acting like all Hypochondriac like. I was kind of offended but I did not say anything.

So far I have had like 5 complete blood work tests done. I did not feel comfortable with this Doctor entirely so I went back to my primary doctor which I have two of them and they both ran complete tests.

All test come back fine except that I have elevated IGA mainly and a little elevated IGM.

I even went to an allergist certified doctor which told me that clinically that elevated IGA means nothing.

My primary doctor says that is what just makes you, you. That these results are based on a bell curve and that sometimes people are outliers. Is this true in my case?

Questions:

What does elevated IGA mean exactly?

What does elevated IGM mean exactly?

What does ?An apparent polyclonal gammopathy: IgA and IgM. Kappa and lambda
typing appear increased.? mean exactly?

What does ?The SPE pattern appears essentially unremarkable. Evidence of
monoclonal protein is not apparent.? mean exactly?

Is this anything I should worry about or do I just simply ignore this and move on with my life?

Does this have anything to with allergies or chronic sinusitis possibly? Because I have read up on this and have found that it might be do to that and I do have bad sinuses.

If everything is fine now, can everything stay fine or does this mean I can develop ?Multiple Myeloma? or some form of ?cancer? in the future based on these results? I mean I know everyone has a chance of getting cancer I am just wondering if I have an increased chance or something based on these results.

I am asking this because it just doesn?t seem like any of my Doctors either are not really concerned by this or just don?t really know what to make of it. I wish they could just tell me exactly what it is and what I should either prepare for or not prepare for.

I have seen the following Doctors:

Two primary doctors
One hematologist
Allergist
Endocrinologist

And have also had an ultra sound and a CT scan of my pelvis and stomach because I believe I have IBS instead of Celiac Disease like my Father.

So please let me know what I should do or what I should know.

Results:

2014 ? March

Immunoglobulin A, Qn, Serum 710 High mg/dL 91 − 414 01
Endomysial Antibody IgA Negative Negative 01

2014 ? April

Beta Globulin 1.4 High g/dL 0.6 − 1.3 01
Immunoglobulin A, Qn, Serum 721 High mg/dL 91 − 414 01
Immunoglobulin M, Qn, Serum 271 High mg/dL 40 − 230 01
THE SPE PATTERN APPEARS ESSENTIALLY UNREMARKABLE.EVIDENCE OF MONOCLONAL PROTEIN IS NOT APPARENT.

2014 ? October

Beta Globulin 1.4 High g/dL 0.6 - 1.3 01
Immunoglobulin A, Qn, Serum 753 High mg/dL 91 - 414 01
Immunoglobulin M, Qn, Serum 270 High mg/dL 40 - 230 01
P E Interpretation, S 01 The SPE pattern appears essentially unremarkable. Evidence of
monoclonal protein is not apparent.

I have the two from my primary doctor but they just say elevated IGA and they are not worried about it.
All of these blood tests have much more information and tests on them but they are all normal so I didn?t bother putting them up here.

I am just wondering is my Doctors not telling me something because they do not want to get me down or depressed. By telling me that this can turn into something or is it truly something not to worry about?

I have seen many Doctors. Do any of you know of anyone else that I can go to that can truly tell me what these results mean?

Also can you explain to me where I can post these results to where I can get some answers and also do you know anything about these results?

Thank you for your time and I greatly appreciate your feedback.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 17, 2014)

I think I remember you posting this before, did they not figure it out. I would have been on google so much that I could lecture the subject for hours at harvard medical school


----------



## needspractice (Oct 17, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> I think I remember you posting this before, did they not figure it out. I would have been on google so much that I could lecture the subject for hours at harvard medical school



I have an appointment with the Hematologist in a couple of weeks to view these results. 

I already know their answer. 

Everything looks good and there is nothing to worry about, lets schedule a follow up visit in a year or two and check on things ...

Huh? Really this is all I get. 

I would just like an answers to why my IGA and IGM levels are high? Is this normal or not? 

Probably wont get an answer from the Doctor.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 17, 2014)

EVIDENCE OF MONOCLONAL PROTEIN IS NOT APPARENT.

say this in your post and I googled it, said if you have high iga levels to test for this as long as you dont show pos you are good to go.say elevated iga is pretty common.


----------



## charley (Oct 17, 2014)

..heck is right, you need to educate yourself & it's all there on the net, although it's very difficult to understand... stop depending on doctors...    if a doctor doesn't answer my questions, i'm going to find a new one..    Listen 'needs', being a Dr. is just another way of making money, albeit big money, empower yourself to learn more, don't be meek like a 'lamb to slaughter'...   it will take a long time to learn, I would need an hour or two, to tell you about my experiences with doctors, all frustrating..   you must have friends that have knowledge about this subject..    if you don't ask the right person you'll never know,,,,,,


----------



## needspractice (Oct 17, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> EVIDENCE OF MONOCLONAL PROTEIN IS NOT APPARENT.
> 
> say this in your post and I googled it, said if you have high iga levels to test for this as long as you dont show pos you are good to go.say elevated iga is pretty common.



I appreciate that. I just can never find where it says that elevated IGA levels that are high are common. 

Where did you find that? 



charley said:


> ..heck is right, you need to educate yourself & it's all there on the net, although it's very difficult to understand... stop depending on doctors...    if a doctor doesn't answer my questions, i'm going to find a new one..    Listen 'needs', being a Dr. is just another way of making money, albeit big money, empower yourself to learn more, don't be meek like a 'lamb to slaughter'...   it will take a long time to learn, I would need an hour or two, to tell you about my experiences with doctors, all frustrating..   you must have friends that have knowledge about this subject..    if you don't ask the right person you'll never know,,,,,,



I agree with you 100 percent. I am beginning to think yes its just business and they want me to come in as much as possible. 

I have scoured the internet and have tried to learn everything.

I mean I know I am allergic to cats and dogs and we have 4. I just wish someone would say yes your IGA is high because your body is fighting the allergens from the cats or dogs. But no one can give this to me.


----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 17, 2014)

After careful consideration of the blood work numbers you posted it is my bro-science opinion based on the evidence,  you are pregnant.  Furthermore, you can no longer get car insurance because of too many rear end collisions.


----------



## needspractice (Oct 18, 2014)

Also ?

  Do you think I have this:

  MGUS: Monoclonal Gammopahty of Unknown Significance (MGSU)

http://www.webmd.com/hw-popup/monoclonal-gammopathy-of-unknown-significance-mgus

  Or has this been ruled out by my blood tests?

  Or

  Bacteria Sinusitis or some kind of infection or allergy that my body has been trying to fight off for over a year?

  Here are a couple of links to where people having elevated IGA and the Doctors really have no idea what to make of it when no others symptoms are present.

http://www.aaaai.org/ask-the-expert/levated-IgA-with-no-explanation.aspx

http://www.aaaai.org/ask-the-expert/recurrent-respiratory-infection.aspx

  Any other ideas or ways to go? I have a feeling when I see my Hematologist next week they are just going to say, looks like your results are fine, good luck be safe out there, will run a follow up next year. 

  That?s it with no explanation. 

  I just find it hard to believe that in 2014 that is the best we can do with Blood Tests.


----------



## needspractice (Oct 18, 2014)

I apologize. I meant to also ask:

  Do I have ?polyclonal Gammopathy of Unknown Significance (MGUS)?? or is this even possible? 

  This is what my Blood Test says: 

  Immunofixation, Serum
  01
  Immunofixation Result, Serum
  An apparent polyclonal gammopathy: IgA and IgM. Kappa and lambda typing appear increased.

  Result: 

  P E Interpretation, S
  01
  The SPE pattern appears essentially unremarkable. Evidence of monoclonal protein is not apparent.

  It doesn?t mention anything of ?Monoclonal? just ?Polyclonal?

  That is why I was wondering if this possibly existed:

  polyclonal Gammopathy of Unknown Significance (MGUS)

  or when:

  ?The SPE pattern appears essentially unremarkable. Evidence of monoclonal protein is not apparent.?

  Cancels all this out ?

  Do you understand what I am trying to say?


----------



## charley (Oct 18, 2014)

needspractice said:


> Also ?
> 
> Do you think I have this:
> 
> I just find it hard to believe that in 2014 that is the best we can do with Blood Tests.





.....Believe it !!!    'said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw".....


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## needspractice (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello Everyone!

I?m back and I?m still here. However, I have some questions. 

My Doctor said I was on the borderline now. So I pressed him harder and asked him what did he mean and he said since I am on the max level of 20 on my Gliadin Peptide Ab, IgA that I should go Gluten Free now. As all of you know this is a big life changing thing. No more bread, pizza, sub way sandwiches, pasty, Italian food, etc. etc. The list goes on forever. I know I can make adjustments and I am prepared to, however I want to make sure I am reading all this correctly. 

I am just still unsure if I will have celiac or have it now just the precursor, or do I just have an insensitivity to gluten. Keep it light but I can manage it. 

I am little confused. 

Do I go gluten free because I will get Celiac Disease if I don?t? 

Questions?

1-Do I have Celiac Disease or not? 
2-If I don?t, does it looking like I am getting it?
3-What should I do?
4-Can you be in between it? Meaning can I be sensitive to gluten but yet eat it a little bit in moderation? 
5-If I went 1 year off gluten, repaired my bloodwork numbers, and had little bits of bread here and there with gluten would I be okay? 
6-My dad had celiac or thinks that he does, he never officially did the biopsy, however, he had lying on the floor pain to where he wanted to kill himself. Now that he is gluten free he never has that pain again. I have never experienced anything close to this. Will I? 
7-Am I missing anything else from these results, does high iga or Ab, iga mean anything else with no other symptoms? 

Note:

I have ibs out bursts, low intestine problems for sure off and on. Headaches sometimes. I am thinking that if I go off gluten anyway I am probably going to feel 1000 percent better. So I am thinking about trying it anyway, however its not the end of the world and I could keep eating loads of gluten, if everything stayed the same. However, if this blood work looks like I am heading for a on the floor screaming in pain session later in life, I mine as well take care of it now. 

All my other full comp labs came back normal besides my slightly high bad cholesterol. 

PLEASE HELP ME BECAUSE I AM SO CONFUSED. ANYTHING YOU CAN DO WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. PLEASE SEE ALL MY RESULTS BELOW RELATING TO CELIAC. 

History of results: 

2011

HDL Cholesterol = 32 L

Should be >39

2013

IgA = 682 H / Should be 68 - 379

Endo = Negative

tTg Ab, IgA = 8.3 / Should be <20

Gliadin Peptide Ab, IgG = 9.2 / should be <20

Gliadin Peptide Ab, IgA = 10.0 / should be <20

tTG Ab, IgG = 6.5 / Should be <20

2014

IgA = 608 / Should be 68 - 379

Endo = Negative

tTg Ab, IgA = 11.9 / Should be <20

Gliadin Peptide Ab, IgG = 9.7 / should be <20

Gliadin Peptide Ab, IgA = 12.1 / should be <20

tTG Ab, IgG = 10.1 / Should be <20

2014 ? Different Test

CCP Antibodies IgG/IgA = 12 / should be 0 ? 19 

2014 ? Different Test

Immunoglobulin A, Qn, Serum = 710 / should be 91 ? 414

2014 ? Different Test

Immunoglobulin A, Qn, Serum = 721 / should be 91 ? 414

Immunoglobulin M, Qn, Serum = 271 / should be 40 - 230

2014 ? Different Test [Later in the year]

Immunoglobulin A, Qn, Serum = 753 / should be 91 ? 441

Immunoglobulin M, Qn, Serum = 270 / should be 40 ? 230

2017

Immunoglobulin A = 690 / should be 68 ? 379

Endomysial Screen = Negative

tTG Ab, IgA = 2 / should be <4

Gliadin Peptide Ab, IgG = 2 / should be <20

Gliadin Peptide Ab, IgA = 20 / should be <20

tTG Ab, IgG = 1 / should be <6

Cholesterol = 123 / should be 125 ? 200

HDL Cholesterol = 29 / should be >40


----------



## charley (Jan 7, 2017)

.. Hi bro ....   good to see ya !!!


----------



## SheriV (Jan 7, 2017)

see my answer in your other post for a thread you hijacked


----------

